# Where in Canada do I find ADA aquasoil?



## planter

I've been looking to get my hands on some of this stuff. Where in Canada is it avalible?


----------



## ameekplec.

Apparently one guy out west in Vancouver, if I'm not mistaken. I think this issue came up on the prcenetwork forums. Try there.

If that fails, maybe I can bring back a bag from Japan....


----------



## planter

LOL picking up the HC from a LFS was enough....  

I'll try PN thanks for the tip. I heard about someone selling ADA products out of BC but from what I understand there was an issue with stocking the aquasoil. Perhaps I was mistaken.


----------



## Kevdawg

He only has the powder type of Amazonia I right now. He's supposed to get a new shipment from Japan in 2 months or so. If theres something specific you wanted, I think it'd be best to contact him now before he orders.

His name is Eugene and he's quite helpful, but I'd definitely call him if you want anything because he's pretty slow with emails.

778-316-5275
[email protected]


----------



## Sunstar

I was wondering that myself. I was wanting the powders and thigns to add under the substrait.....nothing in canada? 

Any idea how much it costs in japan? my sister in law lives there.


----------



## planter

I'd rather buy it within Canada. I imagine shipping would cost a small fortune from Japan.


----------



## Darkblade48

The only store in Canada is out in Vancouver. Unfortunately, nothing in Toronto.

The stuff in Japan is comparable to fluorite back in North America, I checked the Japanese website, and it's 2900 yen (about $30) for a 9L bag of the Amazonia standard type (not the really fine type). 

I'm in Japan right now, and I was considering bringing back a bag or two over the Christmas break  

I don't shipping is too bad in Japan, you just need to figure out the best method of shipping. I'm not sure how much a 9L bag of Amazonia weighs, but if someone can figure that out, I can get approximate prices as well.


----------



## Sunstar

its the powders like the tourmaline and whatnot that I am after. Not the substrate.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Holy cow, you're in Japan? Wow, I wish I can take a trip there.
You can get a better idea of the stuff you want by checking out ADG first.
ADG is tne main North America branch of ADA products. See this link

Edit: took out some bad conversion calculation.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## planter

Shipping will cost over $120 per bag with standard parcel companies. Ordering a skid then shipping by container would be the only economical way I could make those arrangements. I'm in Shipping so I could make it happen. But I have no use for 100+ bags


----------



## Sunstar

you could sell them all to us


----------



## Darkblade48

Oh wow, I didn't know it was that heavy. Forget shipping, I'll just bring a few bags back for myself during Christmas.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

planter said:


> Shipping will cost over $120 per bag with standard parcel companies. Ordering a skid then shipping by container would be the only economical way I could make those arrangements. I'm in Shipping so I could make it happen. But I have no use for 100+ bags


You are right, it's impossible to ship from ADG. The store's shipping cost is insane. That's why I only go there to read the english description when I have no clue what some of the ADA products are for.



Darkblade48 said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know it was that heavy. Forget shipping, I'll just bring a few bags back for myself during Christmas.


Opps, my bad. I talked to the wife. She says that a 1 litre bag simply means you can put 1 litre of stuff in it. How heavy is it, depends on the content. So scratch what I said. You may just have to weight the bloody thing. But from what I remember, the ADA stuff is lighter than flourite in terms of the same volume.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## planter

plus or minus 5lbs wont make much of a difference. I see a road trip to the US in the near future


----------



## KnaveTO

you may have issues bringing ADA Soil back from Japan because it is soil and thus is regulated with Canada Customs. Look into the regulations and make sure you have all your bases covered before trying to bring it back.


----------



## planter

The paperwork should be easy to fill out. I am very familiar with how to clear shipments into Canada. I think it would be worth my while to drive to the States and paying to clear it the the US/Canada boarder. All I have to do now is figure out where in NY can I find the Aquasoil.


----------

